# I just bought a scalpers 3080.. he he



## trog100 (Jan 3, 2021)

a palit gaming pro.. £1045.. oops.. 

i dont see these things ever becoming available at rrp in the future so f-ck it why not..

trog


----------



## XL-R8R (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm not sure it was needed (at the above price) when you already own/owned a 2080Ti.... but, congratulations.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 3, 2021)

XL-R8R said:


> I'm not sure it was needed (at the above price) when you already own/owned a 2080Ti.... but, congratulations.



it wasnt needed or planned.. the price seemed about right in the circumstances so i hit the buy button..

to be honest it didnt seem that expensive compared to the £1150 i paid for the 2080 ti which i will now have to sell..

i honestly dont think these things will ever appear at the rrp price or even close..

trog


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 3, 2021)

Enjoy!


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 3, 2021)

I know you'll get hate.

I just say enjoy your purchase.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 3, 2021)

Enjoy, it's your money so it's irrelevant what others think.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 3, 2021)

I don't think it's wise to support scalpers and I will for sure not do it myself. Supporting scalpers just makes it all worse. but looking at the current situation for gpu for both nvidia and amd.

Here i think on the shortage of GDDR6 memory, scalpers using bots, more people are send home from work and school do to the pandemic lock down, so they buy new or used gpu as well. and now miners has returned to the table as well buying lots of gpu's.

I can some what understand your situation and I don't think we have something that's just close to normal stock supply before marts or April. Worst case scenario is that the crypto currency will just clime and clime so more and more miners joining in, prolonging the gpu shortage.


----------



## BMfan80 (Jan 3, 2021)

There are only two things I will say,
Buying from scalpers is why they are around and screwing people over.

Enjoy your purchase.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 4, 2021)

used 2080ti cards seem to be fetching around £750 or more on ebay..  not surprising i suppose being as they are comparable to the unobtainable 3070 cards.. 

used 1070 cards seem to be near £300.. the unobtainable 3xxx series seems to be pushing up everything.. 

i see this getting worse so i think anyone holding back needs to get in now or hold back for ever..

trog


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 4, 2021)

My buddy sold his 2060 6GB for $380 on ebay so the market is kinda crazy right now.... he grabbed a 3060 ti for $590.

He wasn't even trying to take advantage of the market he started the bidding at $180.

If I was selling my 2080 ti I'd grab a 3090 in a heartbeat but I'll have to wait till they are closer to msrp lol.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 4, 2021)

If you have a lot of excess money I see nothing wrong with it, Bezos has a lot more excess money than you and he is building a moon base. What you spend your money on is relative to how much you make, so yeah enjoy yourself if you can afford it. 5600x and 6800 non-xt at MSRP was close to my max budget, so I am pretty lucky I got them on their launch days because I do agree with you, the shortage supply (at MSRP) is going to stay bad probably for all of 2021.


----------



## mdbrotha03 (Jan 4, 2021)

5900x/3080 here at MSRP


----------



## claes (Jan 4, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I know you'll get hate.
> 
> I just say enjoy your purchase.


Literally inviting it he he


----------



## oobymach (Jan 4, 2021)

In Canada memoryexpress still are selling nvidia 3000 gpu's and ryzen 5000 cpu's at uninflated prices.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Jan 4, 2021)

I just bought an ASUS TUF RTX 3090 O24 Gamer on the Ebay to complete my "Dream Machine" build. Now all I gotta do is pay off that credit card.
MS FS2020 runs smoother than a cheerleaders thighs.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Jan 4, 2021)

Hey, enjoy your purchase! Like everyone else said, it's your money.

FWIW though, I'd caution anyone without an RTX 3000 card to not buy into all the doom and gloom in this thread. I managed to get mine for MSRP without too much hassle, and I'm sure they'll be commonly available at MSRP at some point. Don't go and panic buy an $800 GPU for $1,300 please.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Jan 4, 2021)

bubbleawsome said:


> Hey, enjoy your purchase! Like everyone else said, it's your money.
> 
> FWIW though, I'd caution anyone without an RTX 3000 card to not buy into all the doom and gloom in this thread. I managed to get mine for MSRP without too much hassle, and I'm sure they'll be commonly available at MSRP at some point. Don't go and panic buy an $800 GPU for $1,300 please.


It was about three C notes over retail. I would have been okay with a 3080 but the price point on the scalping was higher so...give me the 3090 top dog. $6000 computer? I have lost my mind. 



oxrufiioxo said:


> My buddy sold his 2060 6GB for $380 on ebay so the market is kinda crazy right now.... he grabbed a 3060 ti for $590.
> 
> He wasn't even trying to take advantage of the market he started the bidding at $180.
> 
> If I was selling my 2080 ti I'd grab a 3090 in a heartbeat but I'll have to wait till they are closer to msrp lol.


My ASUS TUF GeForce 1650O4G has gone up $100. Was $169 now $266 on Ebay and $424 on Amazon NEW.


----------



## Frick (Jan 4, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> My buddy sold his 2060 6GB for $380 on ebay so the market is kinda crazy right now.... he grabbed a 3060 ti for $590.
> 
> He wasn't even trying to take advantage of the market he started the bidding at $180.
> 
> If I was selling my 2080 ti I'd grab a 3090 in a heartbeat but I'll have to wait till they are closer to msrp lol.



I bought my RTX2060 new for €300 last week, this weekend the same model but used sold on swedish ebay for ~€430. Insane. But then there are basically no new gaming GPUs at all avaliable from the big retailers, apart from some overpriced 5600 cards.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 4, 2021)

bubbleawsome said:


> Don't go and panic buy an $800 GPU for $1,300 please.


"panic buy" that's the key word.
Kind of what's happening in the stock market right now...


----------



## King Mustard (Jan 4, 2021)

trog100 said:


> a palit gaming pro.. £1045.. oops..
> 
> i dont see these things ever becoming available at rrp in the future so f-ck it why not..
> 
> trog


£1,045 for a £650 GPU. Oosh.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 4, 2021)

Hankieroseman said:


> My ASUS TUF GeForce 1650O4G has gone up $100. Was $169 now $266 on Ebay and $424 on Amazon NEW.


That's a $150 card. $266 for it is positively outrageous.
Is it a rare card, seeing people are bidding that high for it?


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 4, 2021)

Prices are also completely crazy in my country atm, well since early december or so and its just getting worse.

I'm not even talking about the 3000 serie cards or anything _'new'_ but the 2000 serie and the 5600 XT/5700.

Second hand market but pretty much new 5600 XT,Pulse for example used to be around 350$ which was the normal price in my country.

Currently I either can't find a single one or its going for 430+, 5700 XT is more expensive on the second hand market atm than when it was relased and brand new.

Heck even the 1660 Supers are hard to find and overpriced.

Not sure whats going on but this is starting to remind me the last mining craze, _perfect _timing cause I wanted to buy a new GPU in this month but I already had to realize that aint happening._ 'no I'm not paying such prices, rather play my backlog games that still runs fine on my RX 570'_


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 4, 2021)

Supply shortages due to COVID-19, miners, scalpers,... that's what's happening.
Miners and scalpers could be specific to some markets such as the US, but the pandemic is global.
I'm starting to think this'll be like this for at least the next 6 months. The pandemic is just starting to stabilize with the release of a few vaccines, so even if the production ramp-up begins today, it'll be 6 months before we see its effects.


----------



## Bones (Jan 4, 2021)

bubbleawsome said:


> Hey, enjoy your purchase! Like everyone else said, it's your money.
> 
> FWIW though, I'd caution anyone without an RTX 3000 card to not buy into all the doom and gloom in this thread. I managed to get mine for MSRP without too much hassle, and I'm sure they'll be commonly available at MSRP at some point. Don't go and panic buy an $800 GPU for $1,300 please.


I also agree with "It's your money" so enjoy the card but at the same time it's feeding the scalper-swarms that buy up everything. 
As long as folks willingly pay the scalpers, they'll keep creating the shortages to run the prices up.


----------



## Rei (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm not in agreement with some folks here with the mentality of being that "it's your money". I wish people are more considerate of how they spend their earnings, especially during these times when prices are higher while earnings are harder to come by. I would always caution others to be wise and mindful of their spending and only buy what is necessarily required.

On the topic of this thread, even if a person is a billionaire and wipe their ass with paper money, I still wouldn't want them to buy of scalpers. Sure it's a bit contradictory to my statement above but at least there is some pride in using paper money as toilet paper. 



 But I doubt there is pride in giving scalpers money. Paying to scalpers is just feeding them their wrongdoings and just not conducive to society in general.

To wrap it up, I'm not proud of what OP has done and who he gave his money to. Had he been patient and/or shop around properly, ask for advice and even ask around, he might've gotten his graphics card at a lower price and not give his money to some scum of society.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 4, 2021)

Scalpers are just a way of the market to deal with excess demand and inefficient pricing/inadequate supply by the manufacturers.  They are annoying, but we would be equally annoyed if manufacturers raised their MSRPs to that level when demand is high and their supply lines are struggling.  I would rather the midmarket get the money than AMD/Nvidia/Intel anyways -- those people gouge much harder, we just don't see it as directly.

Also the market is nuts right now for everything, so your 2080ti will sell at the price you bought it...

Basically would have made very little difference net spend wise if you waited.


----------



## rethcirE (Jan 4, 2021)

“Good things come to those who wait!”

“Comparison is the thief of joy.”

The lifespan of my current 2070 is still very long. Purchased in 2019, and I can see it being a relevant card out until 2022 honestly. My buddy is still gaming right along-side me with a Zotac 1080Ti with no complaints. Honestly I am pretty happy to have RTX card features, and the performance is well in-line with what I actually use the card for (1080p gaming).

I do believe the market/advertising “tricks” people into thinking their hardware is obsolete. Sponsored YT channels only really talk about “what’s next” and how if you don’t act now you’ll be behind the curb and potentially “never” get a card (or processor, or RAM, etc). It’s mostly irrelevant for those content to wait a year or more behind the trend to score good hardware at a discount.
If gaming hardware truly became as unobtainable as some say it will even a year or more after release I would simply switch my focus to another hobby (motorcycling, cycling, archery, competition shooting, the list goes on) and continue to wait it out. My Ace up the sleeve is never being forced into paying excessively for anything, I just switch gears to another fun thing.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 4, 2021)

Are you gonna cap it to 75 fps again?


----------



## trog100 (Jan 4, 2021)

there is an old saying which goes.. "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush" .. i have never really doubted the truth in this.. 

i am pretty certain that supply chain problems are gonna get worse.. prices on graphics cards are gonna go higher.. unobtainium is pretty expensive stuff.. 

i aint sure on the morality in any of this except to say that i dont think scalpers are scumbags just normal people selling something at a price they think its worth.. 

trog


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 4, 2021)

oobymach said:


> In Canada memoryexpress still are selling nvidia 3000 gpu's and ryzen 5000 cpu's at uninflated prices.


they are?

Well, the only Nvidia GPU at uninflated prices are the Gigabyte Eagle cards and they are always sold out.


----------



## Bones (Jan 4, 2021)

You can do as you like with your money, I've already agreed with that but at the same time I cannot condone supporting what they are doing.
Essentially taking control of the available supply of things and extorting potential buyers with prices above MSRP for their own personal gain.

If they only buy a few that's OK but it's the act of "Raiding" vendors for their inventory with bots to try and lockout anyone else being able to buy them at MSRP, then to turn around and price them well above that.
It's not them creating a manufacturing monopoly, they instead are creating and actively controlling a supply monopoly for the sole purpose of driving prices up for their own benefit.
What makes it worse on us is no actual crime is committed, it's all 100% legal.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 4, 2021)

trog100 said:


> there is an old saying which goes.. "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush" .. i have never really doubted the truth in this..
> 
> i am pretty certain that supply chain problems are gonna get worse.. prices on graphics cards are gonna go higher.. unobtainium is pretty expensive stuff..
> 
> ...



I'm not judging you. However...



> i dont think scalpers are scumbags just normal people selling something at a price they think its worth



Purchasing items in the understanding *shortages will force up prices* is not admirable. It's opportunism and while not illegal, it's certainly worthy of scorn. Remember, these are not collector editions which are meant to inflate in price. These are standard consumer items (regardless of MSRP). People are effectively exorting value by hoarding the items with no intent to use them.

Scalpers are no different from 'ticket touts'. You know, those who hoard up concert tickets with no intention of using them, simply to remove the supply to force up the price. It is akin to extortion. You remove a product and then ask for a grossly inflated price for product. Slow clap for scalpers. Zero community worth.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 4, 2021)

rethcirE said:


> “Good things come to those who wait!”


True, it happened to me.
I built my PC almost a month ago and yes i wanted a 3080 but at the same time even i have/had the money to buy it from a scalper i installed my old 1080 i had lying around and said not matter what i will wait, i kept searching everyday for a 3080 and that's where the magic happened, found one for less than the MSRP 

Call it a Christmas Miracle


----------



## witkazy (Jan 4, 2021)

There is panic buy and there is wish to complete build and there is location at where you do live, prices motivations and desires vary and using broad brush rarely effects in anything positive. I'd call 974$ for 3070 scalper price and yet i paid that at local retailer just to enjoy new build at level it meant to work


----------



## trog100 (Jan 4, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I'm not judging you. However...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think anybody is hoarding graphics cards with the deliberate intention of driving up prices.. that is far different than simply selling at a price that some people will pay..

when a product is in short supply the price goes up.. the bottom line is people that want that product ether have to pay the higher prices or go without..

in this case the demand is way too high for the product relative to the supply so most would be buyers (this also includes miners) will have to go without..  i dont see anyway around that..

trog


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Jan 4, 2021)

i don't understand why people look at like ONE shop and say "Boohoo scalpers! NO STOCK AT ALL"..

there is like 24/7 stock for almost all cards since day one. 
Computeruniverse, Alternate, Mediamarkt/Saturn, Amazon, Notebooksbilliger, Mindfactory, Jacob... They all have cards at least twice a day for an hour. (i already have four Ampere Cards for MSRP)


----------



## Vya Domus (Jan 4, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i see this getting worse so i think anyone holding back needs to get in now or hold back for ever..



That's exactly something a scalper would say. 

No need to try and justify it, I mean it's obvious scalpers only exist because people are willing to pay them but again, no need to justify it.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 4, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i dont think anybody is hoarding graphics cards with the deliberate intention of driving up prices


Really? 
Then explain what's happening right now and what's exactly what Scalpers are doing


----------



## trog100 (Jan 4, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Really?
> Then explain what's happening right now and what's exactly what Scalpers are doing



whats happening is simple.. the manufacturers for reasons not made entirely clear are not producing enough graphics cards.. this leads to retailers having mostly empty shelves.. this leads to the small minority of people lucky enough to get their hands on one immediately knowing they can make a quick  and nice profit bunging them on ebay..

its all very simple with absolutely no hoarding involved.. its what happens when a much hyped up product is under supplied..

trog

ps.. who is to blame.. the manufacturers are to blame for making promises they have failed to keep.. nobody else..


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2021)

trog100 said:


> whats happening is simple.. the manufacturers for reasons not made entirely clear are not producing enough graphics cards.. this leads to retailers having mostly empty shelves.. this leads to the small minority of people lucky enough to get their hands on one immediately knowing they can make a quick  and nice profit bunging them on ebay..
> 
> its all very simple with absolutely no hoarding involved.. its what happens when a much hyped up product is under supplied..
> 
> ...


No, dude, you're not getting it and you made the thread admitting you bought a gpu from someone who bought a card and jacked the price up.

Someone bought a gpu at stock price, jacked up said price, resold it, and you bought into his scam. Manufacturers aren't all to blame since sure it's a supply and demand, however there are people called SCALPERS that make it all worse. Your thread title literally says you bought from a SCALPER.

You fed into someone else's bank and say that no one else is to blame for higher prices. Glasses check? Cool you got a new gpu but don't excuse the backwards morals.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2021)

I don't think supporting scalpers is a good idea, but it is your money. I have a bigger issue with cases like this:


Hankieroseman said:


> Now all I gotta do is pay off that credit card.


This is a case where you're spending money you might not have, in which case, it seems like a poor decision unless it's paid off instantly. So not only are you spending more for the GPU, you're spending more on interest on the credit card.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 4, 2021)

i used the term "scalper" because that is the commonly used term for a private reseller.. i did try and impart a degree of humor.. he he

its not a tern i agree with.. 

trog


----------



## FireFox (Jan 4, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i used the term "scalper" because that is the commonly used term for a private reseller..


Considering what you paid for the Card ( £1045 ) that Private reseller = Scalper

Not judging, just saying


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i used the term "scalper" because that is the commonly used term for a private reseller.. i did try and impart a degree of humor.. he he
> 
> its not a tern i agree with..
> 
> trog


Buying a lot of something to limit supply and resell it at a profit is the definition of a scalper.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 4, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i dont think anybody is hoarding graphics cards with the deliberate intention of driving up prices.. that is far different than simply selling at a price that some people will pay..


Just like no one has vans full of PS5's.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 4, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Just like no one has vans full of PS5's.



But that's fine -- scalpers solve their own problem -- next release cycle we are going to have a much more supply / better storefronts and more realistic pricing.

Plus --  a lot of these people will still have vans of PS5's when the supply comes back in and the prices tank, so Karma is coming for them.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi,
Think most the issue is complicating warranty some manufactures do not transfer warranties

If someone wants to pay 25%+- more for an item I sure wouldn't but that's just myself
Most interesting thing here is you actually made a new thread of it when most would be happy just to reply to the 3080 owners thread about the purchase


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 4, 2021)

on principle i refuse to do this. ive been in the game long enough, hype is not worth paying for. nothing againts those who are okay with it, but feeding into this type of scumbag tactics only promotes it imo


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 4, 2021)

If one were to buy a 3090 for $1800, or a 3080 for $1200 from a 'scammer, scalper, or scumbag', but dedicate its use to Folding@Home 24/7 to search for a cure for Covid-19, Cancer, or Alzheimer's, are they a hero or a villain?


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 4, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> on principle i refuse to do this. ive been in the game long enough, hype is not worth paying for. nothing againts those who are okay with it, but feeding into this type of scumbag tactics only promotes it imo



Scumbag tactics will always exist if the only recourse for them is to depend on everyone to practice austerity (it's a bit like trying to cure obesity by telling people to eat less).   We need the system to adapt to them and make said tactics less profitable and not viable.

For some people money is not as valuable as time -- maybe you have health issues, or are older.  Maybe you're going to be on leave/ or be somewhere where you will miss your opportunity to experience these games.  Maybe your wife is pregnant etc...  Having everyone wait around is not an optimal response, and won't really work.

I don't blame scammers or customers, they're created because of the system and current shortage -- the way these cards are sold, priced and distributed.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi,
Main problem is where and how scalpers/ miners are getting new hardware.
Nvidia/... doesn't mind where they get money they just want to sell products period.


----------



## Rei (Jan 4, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> If one were to buy a 3090 for $1800, or a 3080 for $1200 from a 'scammer, scalper, or scumbag', but dedicate its use to Folding@Home 24/7 to search for a cure for Covid-19, Cancer, or Alzheimer's, are they a hero or a villain?


Wow, dude! That's heavy....

I would say that they are a hero(?) because the good far outweighs the bad.

If you really want people to question their morality and decent ethics, then ask this instead:
"Selling drugs to newbies and donate all the profits to charity, orphanage, cure for disease, etc. Scum or Angel?"


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2021)

Rei said:


> Wow, dude! That's heavy....
> 
> I would say that they are a hero(?) because the good far outweighs the bad.
> 
> ...


That's called chaotic good.


----------



## rethcirE (Jan 4, 2021)

trog100 said:


> there is an old saying which goes.. "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush" .. i have never really doubted the truth in this..



The trick here is to stop hunting. If graphics cards (or any hardware, really) becomes ludicrously expensive with no end in sight I will simply stop gaming. Integrated graphics are more than enough for normal PC use, and I save literally thousands of dollars while still using my PC for the things I "need". Gaming is a want, not a need. Feeling as if you "have" to have the graphics card before the door closes and it's too late is exactly what empowers scalpers and makes the consumers weak.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 4, 2021)

rethcirE said:


> The trick here is to stop hunting. If graphics cards (or any hardware, really) becomes ludicrously expensive with no end in sight I will simply stop gaming. Integrated graphics are more than enough for normal PC use, and I save literally thousands of dollars while still using my PC for the things I "need". Gaming is a want, not a need. Feeling as if you "have" to have the graphics card before the door closes and it's too late is exactly what empowers scalpers and makes the consumers weak.



"Consumers" aren't some unified group of people, literally everyone is a consumer -- you stopping consumption does nothing for or against the power of 'consumers' in general.

People spend thousands of dollars going out to dinners movies, cruises, etc.  Money is money - the only principles it has are the ones you attach to it.  In this case, that is the principle that you will only pay what the manufacturer suggests MSRP is for their product based on some incorrect calculations someone did 9 months ago.

The MSRP was wrong, there are supply shortages, the manufacturer underestimated the demand for their product, and the market reacted.  Had NVidia/AMD known this would happen, they would have happily charged double for their stuff.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 4, 2021)

rethcirE said:


> The trick here is to stop hunting. If graphics cards (or any hardware, really) becomes ludicrously expensive with no end in sight I will simply stop gaming. Integrated graphics are more than enough for normal PC use, and I save literally thousands of dollars while still using my PC for the things I "need". Gaming is a want, not a need. Feeling as if you "have" to have the graphics card before the door closes and it's too late is exactly what empowers scalpers and makes the consumers weak.



i have never been hunting.. i decided long ago my 2080ti was plenty good enough for anything i want to do.. 

i just came across what i thought was a reasonable ebay price and hit the buy button.. i posted my buy on here just to see the reaction.. it has been interesting..  

trog


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 4, 2021)

Bones said:


> If they only buy a few that's OK but it's the act of "Raiding" vendors for their inventory with bots to try and lockout anyone else being able to buy them at MSRP


This is kind of like buying tickets to a concert in bulk and selling them on the black market for 4x the price.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 4, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> This is kind of like buying tickets to a concert in bulk and selling them on the black market for 4x the price.











						Ticketmaster reportedly has secret deals with scalpers that cheat other customers
					

The massive ticket vending company has publicly criticized the practice of reselling tickets but has secretly set up its own deals with scalpers, a new report says.




					www.cnbc.com
				




I bet there is some of this happening as well - Newegg/amazon etc.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Jan 4, 2021)

King Mustard said:


> £1,045 for a £650 GPU. Oosh.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## rethcirE (Jan 4, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i have never been hunting.. i decided long ago my 2080ti was plenty good enough for anything i want to do..
> 
> i just came across what i thought was a reasonable ebay price and hit the buy button.. i posted my buy on here just to see the reaction.. it has been interesting..
> 
> trog


 Based on your analogy of birds in the bush, you were hunting. Enjoy your graphics card.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Jan 4, 2021)

Rei said:


> I'm not in agreement with some folks here with the mentality of being that "it's your money". I wish people are more considerate of how they spend their earnings, especially during these times when prices are higher while earnings are harder to come by. I would always caution others to be wise and mindful of their spending and only buy what is necessarily required.
> 
> On the topic of this thread, even if a person is a billionaire and wipe their ass with paper money, I still wouldn't want them to buy of scalpers. Sure it's a bit contradictory to my statement above but at least there is some pride in using paper money as toilet paper.
> 
> ...


I agree but I'm 67 yo, retired, got the money, can't take it with me and I got my Dream Machine. I waited about 3 months and decided to go for it. Now I want the badass processor that this ASUS TUF Gaming board will support (Ryzen 9 5900 & X570-Plus).  I thought AMD's price was reasonable  zero stock. Didn't realize computing had turned to scalping. I remember when $500 would buy the top dog AGP. I have more fun putting a computer together than the law allows.



trog100 said:


> there is an old saying which goes.. "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush" .. i have never really doubted the truth in this..
> 
> i am pretty certain that supply chain problems are gonna get worse.. prices on graphics cards are gonna go higher.. unobtainium is pretty expensive stuff..
> 
> ...


Remember when they'd say "An ounce of prevention is worth a pound cure"? Wear a mask! F*** you!  Scalpers are opportunists. They can lose too. But the GPUs are at a premium.



trog100 said:


> a palit gaming pro.. £1045.. oops..
> 
> i dont see these things ever becoming available at rrp in the future so f-ck it why not..
> 
> trog


I did. TUF RTX 3090 O24 G. For the ebay transaction, a better seller or delivery could only be matched but not beaten. so f*ck it y-not?



Rei said:


> Wow, dude! That's heavy....
> 
> I would say that they are a hero(?) because the good far outweighs the bad.
> 
> ...


Excellent dude. Made me think. Like asking the same thing of trump? scum or angel?



lynx29 said:


> If you have a lot of excess money I see nothing wrong with it, Bezos has a lot more excess money than you and he is building a moon base. What you spend your money on is relative to how much you make, so yeah enjoy yourself if you can afford it. 5600x and 6800 non-xt at MSRP was close to my max budget, so I am pretty lucky I got them on their launch days because I do agree with you, the shortage supply (at MSRP) is going to stay bad probably for all of 2021.


\\//,,  live long and prosper



Vya Domus said:


> That's exactly something a scalper would say.
> 
> No need to try and justify it, I mean it's obvious scalpers only exist because people are willing to pay them but again, no need to justify it.


The logic of ebay. No? I've got one and this is the price.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 4, 2021)

The Supers are coming...


----------



## Toothless (Jan 4, 2021)

Arctucas said:


> The Supers are coming...


The stock isn't.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 5, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Buying a lot of something to limit supply and resell it at a profit is the definition of a scalper.


That is called a reseller, something that I was doing on ebay for close to 10 years full-time. Blame human greed for it, in other words, blame yourselves.



Arctucas said:


> The Supers are coming...


My wallet is super.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Jan 5, 2021)

Arctucas said:


> The Supers are coming...


Ready to outdate me already? It always happens.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 5, 2021)

Hankieroseman said:


> Ready to outdate me already? It always happens.


Embrace it.
Personally, I never go for the "latest and greatest". I just look at what's available in the market for a reasonable price and what'd be enough to last me the next few years. Then I just go ahead and buy it.

Look at the GTX 970 I bought in 2015. It was plenty powerful when I got it, played every game out there without hiccupping.
Now, it's struggling with GTA5 4 years later, so I got the 3060Ti, which eats it for breakfast - it doesn't even run full clocks at max details.
I'm sure the 3060Ti will also struggle in 2025, so then I'll buy whatever card is right for me(or maybe not - maybe then I'll just go for a gaming laptop, who knows).


----------



## FinneousPJ (Jan 5, 2021)

Proverbs 21:20 my man


----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2021)

Why tell anyone here. If you goin to make money i get it. But for myself, I can enjoy something unless I got a deal


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 5, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Why tell anyone here. If you goin to make money i get it. But for myself, I can enjoy something unless I got a deal


Basically for the same reason we bother replying - sharing with the community.
It's what the forum is for - essentially, isn't it?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 5, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Basically for the same reason we bother replying - sharing with the community.
> It's what the forum is for - essentially, isn't it?




yep. 90% of all this forum could have been googled for an answer probably, the whole idea is we communicate from time to time and not turn into robots ourselves.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 7, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yep. 90% of all this forum could have been googled for an answer probably, the whole idea is we communicate from time to time and not turn into robots ourselves.


I welcome our robot overloads. 
Skynet....its coming


----------



## freeagent (Jan 7, 2021)

One day (like today for instance lol) you can look back with fondness and think how you had that card months before most everyone else. Justification is so easy these days, it doesn't really matter how you got it as long as you didn't steal it or its not stolen. You can call that person a scalper, or you bought the card second hand from some guy on craigslist, sealed in box 

See, that was pretty easy 

Eff it, if you don't mind spending the money, the other guy doesn't mind making money, and everyone except us is happy


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 7, 2021)

freeagent said:


> You can call that person a scalper, or you bought the card second hand from some guy on craigslist, sealed in box


Damn, you're making me feel guilty...


----------



## freeagent (Jan 7, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Damn, you're making me feel guilty...


No no, don't take like that, it was all in jest


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 7, 2021)

Like I said before. Buy off a scalper, wait till available , or cry about not being able to get one.

You have one, others do not. Enjoy it.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 7, 2021)

a guy makes a pre-order three months back when the cards first came out.. three months later the card arrives.. the guy knows they are now selling for £1200 on ebay.. 

he paid £775 for it ( i have got the original receipt) it came from ebuyer UK.. 

put yourself in that guys place.. what would you do.. ??

me.. i know the £1075 i made for it was a f-cking good price.. they are never gonna be available in retail at the original promised price.. and from now on in they can only go up..

i shall wait a while and watch the price of used 2080 ti cards go up over £900 quid then i will bung mine on ebay..  

i am a bad guy.. buggered if i know.. i have always wondered. about that.. he he

trog


----------



## Rei (Jan 7, 2021)

trog100 said:


> he paid £775 for it ( i have got the original receipt) it came from ebuyer UK..
> 
> put yourself in that guys place.. what would you do.. ??


The guy made a excessive amount of profit from a supply & demand situation and probably used bots to buy as much of the stock as possible to create that supply & demand scenario. Sure, you can afford it but it doesn't make what that guy doing any less scummy.


trog100 said:


> they are never gonna be available in retail at the original promised price.. and from now on in they can only go up..


As I mentioned in my first post, but here is a brief excerpt, answering your quote:


Rei said:


> Had he been patient and/or shop around properly, ask for advice and even ask around, he might've gotten his graphics card at a lower price and not give his money to some scum of society.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 7, 2021)

trog100 said:


> a guy makes a pre-order three months back when the cards first came out.. three months later the card arrives.. the guy knows they are now selling for £1200 on ebay..
> 
> he paid £775 for it ( i have got the original receipt) it came from ebuyer UK..
> 
> ...


So trolling a whole community was your plan and others joined right in.

I wanted a GPU but not enough to pay but I did also build a few PC's for other fairly skint people's kids for Christmas GPU scalpers created much of the demand, that's the difference that makes their activities deplorable to me, I'm not assed I'll get by but kid's doing without Pcmr training, I'm not into that(I sorted it though).
Straight to ignore, I'll miss out on nothing of worth, clearly.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 7, 2021)

i could be wrong about the guy making the pre-order months back.. an alternative could be he spent many hours scouring various websites and eventually struck lucky.. 

not something i would be prepared to do but if that is what he did i am quite happy to pay him for his time spent doing it.. 

but in my old fashioned book.. a thing is worth what someone is prepared to pay for it..  which make nvidias original "fake" price total lying bullsh-t.. 

i knew what was gonna happen months back.. i said so somewhere in this forum as well.. 

trog


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 7, 2021)

Rei said:


> The guy made a excessive amount of profit from a supply & demand situation and probably used bots to buy as much of the stock as possible to create that supply & demand scenario. Sure, you can afford it but it doesn't make what that guy doing any less scummy.
> 
> As I mentioned in my first post, but here is a brief excerpt, answering your quote:



But why is this 'scummy'?  Why does a corporation have the right to sell you something for more than they paid for it, but an individual does not?


----------



## R00kie (Jan 7, 2021)

trog100 said:


> put yourself in that guys place.. what would you do.. ??


Use the card until it dies? Seriously, you've been waiting for so long, why the f*ck would you sell?


----------



## Rei (Jan 7, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> But why is this 'scummy'?  Why does a corporation have the right to sell you something for more than they paid for it, but an individual does not?


Because the corporation produces those products. Considering the BOM, distribution, R&D, etc. the profit they make should be reasonable. If they aren't making much of a profit, then they would have a hard time paying for the next product's R&D, employees salaries, company maintenance or even their own efforts. That is normal business practice.

Scalpers are using their own effort to conduct unethical practices.


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 7, 2021)

a human doing what a human does... meh
i'd rather be a little unhuman and wait for things to normalize, but I am hoping to intercept a 3080TI before scalpers


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 7, 2021)

Human nature, driven by society's need for greed. i  would do it if i could, balls to what anyone thinks.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 7, 2021)

Rei said:


> Because the corporation produces those products. Considering the BOM, distribution, R&D, etc. the profit they make should be reasonable. If they aren't making much of a profit, then they would have a hard time paying for the next product's R&D, employees salaries, company maintenance or even their own efforts. That is normal business practice.
> 
> Scalpers are using their own effort to conduct unethical practices.



What's unethical about it?  You keep saying that.

Again, why is a corporation entitled to make a profit for their effort, and an individual is not?

Let me try another way.  What if I've spent 4 hours trying to buy a video card that has a higher demand than supply and I'm unsuccessful.  I decide to ask you, Rei, to find a card for me, and I pay you for your work.

Is that unethical?


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 7, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> What's unethical about it?  You keep saying that.
> 
> Again, why is a corporation entitled to make a profit for their effort, and an individual is not?


Fraud, *Waste*, and Abuse
What is considered fraud, waste, or abuse? | Office of Inspector General (usaid.gov)


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 7, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> Fraud, *Waste*, and Abuse
> What is considered fraud, waste, or abuse? | Office of Inspector General (usaid.gov)



Who's talking about selling video cards to the US Government?

We're not talking about an item essential for life or safety.

All I'm seeing is people throwing a fit because they can't get the toy they want for the price they want to pay.


----------



## Rei (Jan 7, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Let me try another way. What if I've spent 4 hours trying to buy a video card that has a higher demand than supply and I'm unsuccessful. I decide to ask you, Rei, to find a card for me, and I pay you for your work.


That would make me a reseller and is method is not unethical but that is not what a scalper is. Ok, maybe using the word "unethical" was a bit strong. But typically, scalping is a practice that is shunned upon.

Wait... Don't tell me that you don't know what scalping is and their difference from reselling?   
Just caught this post from another forum member which better defines their difference. It's not totally complete but should give you an generalized idea:









						[US] MSRP rises about $80 for major GPU manufacturers (ASUS, GIGABYTE, PNY, ZOTAC, more to come) due to GPU tariff exclusion having ended.
					

Hi there guys, an small discussion that comes today, that the prices of GPU will rise, if they were manufactured in China.  https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2019/09/20/2019-20442/notice-of-product-exclusions-amendment-to-the-exclusion-process-and-technical-amendments-chinas-acts  You...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






weekendgeek said:


> Again, why is a corporation entitled to make a profit for their effort, and an individual is not?



I believe I already explained this on my previous post on why it's reasonable for corporation to make certain amount of profit.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 8, 2021)

Rei said:


> That would make me a reseller and is method is not unethical but that is not what a scalper is. Ok, maybe using the word "unethical" was a bit strong. But typically, scalping is a practice that is shunned upon.



You're still buying a video card that you don't intend to use in exchange for a profit to yourself.



Rei said:


> Wait... Don't tell me that you don't know what scalping is and their difference from reselling?
> Just caught this post from another forum member which better defines their difference. It's not totally complete but should give you an generalized idea:



Yes, I'm aware of the definition of scalping.  Easy on the emotes, cowboy.




Rei said:


> I believe I already explained this on my previous post on why it's reasonable for corporation to make certain amount of profit.



The question was why an individual wasn't entitled to a profit for their efforts.


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 8, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> The question was why an individual wasn't entitled to a profit for their efforts.


I'd like to know how you define and value said 'efforts'.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jan 8, 2021)

Toothless said:


> Someone bought a gpu at stock price, jacked up said price, resold it, and you bought into his scam. Manufacturers aren't all to blame since sure it's a supply and demand, however there are people called SCALPERS that make it all worse. Your thread title literally says you bought from a SCALPER.


Dead on. 

This is the very definition of scalping. You could replace the GPU with concert tickets, it's scalping.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 8, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> I'd like to know how you define and value said 'efforts'.



I define it as the effort that someone makes to have product available to purchase.

The value is the amount of time one saves by simply paying for that effort.

It's up to the individual to decide if there's value for themselves.  Calling the process immoral or unethical is ridiculous - it's just a GPU.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 8, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> Dead on.
> 
> This is the very definition of *reselling*. You could replace the GPU with concert tickets, it's *reselling*.


----------



## xpg9 (Jan 8, 2021)

face it if you want GPU this year you have to squeeze that bank account just did the same be happy


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 8, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> I define it as the effort that someone makes to have product available to purchase.
> 
> The value is the amount of time one saves by simply paying for that effort.
> 
> It's up to the individual to decide if there's value for themselves.  Calling the process immoral or unethical is ridiculous - it's just a GPU.


While I appreciate the honesty, I would like to propose another view point:
From https://english.stackexchange.com/q...rd-for-solving-a-problem-that-oneself-created


> *Cura te ipsum*: A solution that is proposed, advocated, or implemented by the same person or entity who inadvertently created the problem.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 8, 2021)

You can call it reselling if it helps you sleep at night, it's still greed based, and unscrupulous profiteering.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 8, 2021)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> So trolling a whole community was your plan and others joined right in.
> 
> I wanted a GPU but not enough to pay but I did also build a few PC's for other fairly skint people's kids for Christmas GPU scalpers created much of the demand, that's the difference that makes their activities deplorable to me, I'm not assed I'll get by but kid's doing without Pcmr training, I'm not into that(I sorted it though).
> Straight to ignore, I'll miss out on nothing of worth, clearly.


I agree.
I have no problem with a guy making a living, and I certainly have no issue with a guy capitalizing on high demand. What does bother me is when the market can’t sustain everyone making a purchase, and the only option that remains is to go without or buy from scalpers.

I also needed to build a computer for a kid, luckily I purchased a 2060 before all this insanity started, so i used my own gpu to build the rig for him. I would’ve bought a 3xxx series for another kid had i been able to do it without paying suckers prices, but we all know how that goes.

Honestly I’ve been in this game long enough to not give a damn, I’ve been waiting out demand for longer than I care to admit, the only reason it is on my radar is because i was gonna buy for someone who otherwise couldnt afford one.

In my opinion , retailers like Newegg, amazon, & Walmart should stop allowing third-party sales of the scalper nature. Theyre easy to spot, & it wouldnt be difficult. When the only listing for a given product on a retailers site, is one priced @ 3x msrp, it makes me wonder why the retailer would ever sell via 1st party, since theyre required to sell at msrp, but if they let scalpers operate, they make money from the initial purchase, then they make money from the sale (if the scalper buys & sells on one retailers platform, the host retailer makes money coming and going). It just seems to be (at the least) a conflict of interest, but im no online retailer.

at the end of the day, if i went to the gas station, pumped all the gas the station had into a massive tanker, then sat there & sold that gas to normal customers as they arrived at a highly increased price , id be an a$$hole if there was no other gas stations around, just like i would if you changed the product in question to anything else.

we all know something scummy when we see it, regardless of the specifics, scalping is scummy. But  scalpers are irrelevant if manufacturers made gpu’s instead of excuses, but oh well. We’ll live through it, tech is a luxury item field mainly, no one is gonna die if they have to wait, but it hits some worse than others. I just wish retailers would stop hosttthis garbage


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 8, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> While I appreciate the honesty, I would like to propose another view point:
> From https://english.stackexchange.com/q...rd-for-solving-a-problem-that-oneself-created



Are you implying that the shortage of computer parts is entirely caused by scalpers/resellers?

New products were announced and released simply to satisfy AMD and Nvidia shareholders.  Any shortages could have simply been avoided by waiting until stock levels were high enough to satisfy demand.  AMD and Nvidia also could have implemented a system that allowed pre-orders at MSRP that could be fulfilled in the order received.  Apple does it.  Flawlessly. (Here's a hint why they don't - It cuts into their profit margins and they'd rather make more money then satisfy a customer)

I've been on the notify list at EVGA since they offered the option for 3080's, 3070's, and 3060Ti's.  I haven't received one notification.

AMD and Nvidia are mostly to blame for this.

And yes, those looking to resell have added to the problem.  Best Buy's method for ordering a GPU right now to combat bots is atrocious.  Earlier this week I spent over an hour, unsuccessfully, trying to get one of the various RX 6000 series cards when they released some available stock.  I've decided that type of frustration isn't worth it for a new toy.  I'd much rather pay for someone else to go through that if I decide to buy one.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 8, 2021)

trog100 said:


> a palit gaming pro.. £1045.. oops..
> 
> i dont see these things ever becoming available at rrp in the future so f-ck it why not..
> 
> trog



I was thinking the exact same thing....


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 8, 2021)

That's a steal at $1,831.73 (1045GBP) wish I could buy it for that sort of money here But the ROG Strix RTX3090 is going for $3499.99NZD retail here so good score and enjoy it


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> That's a steal at $1,831.73 (1045GBP) wish I could buy it for that sort of money here But the ROG Strix RTX3090 is going for $3499.99NZD retail here so good score and enjoy it


Dude... No... A 3080 over $1k is not a steal, it's a scam.


----------



## DoTr (Jan 8, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> That's a steal at $1,831.73 (1045GBP) wish I could buy it for that sort of money here But the ROG Strix RTX3090 is going for $3499.99NZD retail here so good score and enjoy it






Actually, PB are selling the cards for 3399


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 8, 2021)

Rei said:


> Scalpers are using their own effort to conduct unethical practices.


Plus, for corporations, the maximum price even an end retailer can charge is regulated by law - the maximum retail price.
For scalpers, they can charge the moon and some clueless guy would pay it.


----------



## Rei (Jan 8, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> You're still buying a video card that you don't intend to use in exchange for a profit to yourself.


That is called reselling which is fine.


weekendgeek said:


> Easy on the emotes, cowboy.


 I'm a millennial, what do you expect? We thrive on fooling around this dumb-ass things with emotes... 


weekendgeek said:


> The question was why an individual wasn't entitled to a profit for their efforts.


Apologies for not being clear. An individual is entitled to make a profit as long as they do go about it in such unsavory fashion such as through scalping.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 8, 2021)

Rei said:


> That is called reselling which is fine.


asking an arm and a leg for it is not fine.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 8, 2021)

This thread is still going on? What's the point?


----------



## Rei (Jan 8, 2021)

gdallsk said:


> asking an arm and a leg for it is not fine.


Sure, for some, it's not fine but it is normal business practice.
What you are quoting from me is the difference in business ethics of a reseller and scalper.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 8, 2021)

Rei said:


> What you are quoting from me is the difference in business ethics of a reseller and scalper.


And I'm explaining to you that what you were quoting is basically the definition of scalping, which it pretty much is.

You can resell whatever you like, and however you like, but it doesnt defeat the fact, that when you increase the price way beyond what is considered fair, is still scalping.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2021)

Rei said:


> Sure, for some, it's not fine but it is normal business practice.
> What you are quoting from me is the difference in business ethics of a reseller and scalper.


So when that one guy got arrested for scalping face masks, that was normal business practice? Different items and use case, same concept. A gpu reseller won't get arrested but point still stands on buying for normal price, selling for a stupid amount.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 8, 2021)

Well.. It was his money.. He knew what he was doing, and he was absolutely ok with it. And you saw his plans for his 2080Ti sale.. about listing it for 900 beefeater bucks.. I mean.. what more is there to say? He said himself what kind of person he was a couple of pages back, and he is ok with that too.. Myself? Fuck it. I have other things I could do with that money. I would rather pay retail, that way if something happens, I could just bring it back. He's knackered if something happens to his card, he has got nothing to fall back on except his bank account. But.. the card will probably be fine soo... I guess its moot.


----------



## Rei (Jan 8, 2021)

gdallsk said:


> And I'm explaining to you that what you were quoting is basically the definition of scalping, which it pretty much is.
> 
> You can resell whatever you like, and however you like, but it doesnt defeat the fact, that when you increase the price way beyond what is considered fair, is still scalping.





Toothless said:


> So when that one guy got arrested for scalping face masks, that was normal business practice? Different items and use case, same concept. A gpu reseller won't get arrested but point still stands on buying for normal price, selling for a stupid amount.


No, that is not what scalping is. Merely selling wares higher than the recommended market price is just being a greedy reseller but there is more to scalping than this. Since you guys must've missed the post on the previous page where I linked another forum member's excellent definition of the difference between seller & scalper, I'll just re-post the link here so I don't have to repeat or rip-off his words:









						[US] MSRP rises about $80 for major GPU manufacturers (ASUS, GIGABYTE, PNY, ZOTAC, more to come) due to GPU tariff exclusion having ended.
					

Hi there guys, an small discussion that comes today, that the prices of GPU will rise, if they were manufactured in China.  https://www.federalregister.gov/documents/2019/09/20/2019-20442/notice-of-product-exclusions-amendment-to-the-exclusion-process-and-technical-amendments-chinas-acts  You...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jan 8, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> You can call it reselling if it helps you sleep at night, it's still greed based, and unscrupulous profiteering.


It's called scalping. 

This is the way of the current generation, they take established and obvious definitions and completely change them to fit their narrative. 

Ask that same scalper apologetic how they feel about paying 5000% over cost on a life-saving drug, all of a sudden, the tune will change.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 8, 2021)

Rei said:


> Merely selling wares higher than the recommended market price is just being a greedy reseller


Literally proving our point.

I'm not gonna argue again, because it seems to me that your broken record is now fused with your mindset.


----------



## Rei (Jan 8, 2021)

gdallsk said:


> Literally proving our point.
> 
> I'm not gonna argue again, because it seems to me that your broken record is now fused with your mindset.


Okay, thank you for your input though.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 8, 2021)

Let me ask this.

At what point or profit margin is considered in your guys/women's eye the difference between being a reseller and a scapler. 

I'll give my respond after other people.


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 8, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Let me ask this.
> 
> At what point or profit margin is considered in your guys/women's eye the difference between being a reseller and a scapler.
> 
> I'll give my respond after other people.


If you would actually read some of the posts that put effort into defining the two terms, you'd understand that the difference is simply added value.  Value that is devoid of fraud, waste, and abuse.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 8, 2021)

the problem starts here with nvidia fixing a false (too good to be true) retail price for their cards.. what followed afterwards was inevitable.. 

they got peoples hope up and then failed to deliver.. one other thing is clear.. if anybody really wants to buy one of these cards they need to forget about nvidias bullsh-it price and ether pay the going price or go without.. 

trog


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 8, 2021)

right, but we can still go without and point out the bs that is piled on top of it by bad-faith actors


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 8, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> right, but we can still go without and point out the bs that is piled on top of it by bad-faith actors



Instead of wearing out your keyboard fighting the good fight, how about you start working to buy the GPU's and then sell at MSRP?  I'll be your first customer.  I'd like a 6900XT and I'll pay you $999.  I'd like free shipping too.

Thanks.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 8, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> If you would actually read some of the posts that put effort into defining the two terms, you'd understand that the difference is simply added value.  Value that is devoid of fraud, waste, and abuse.


I wrote some of the difference what made the two terms but some of it was deleted. A scapler is normally ticket sales person. A reseller is everything else but the tech word turned the word reseller into scapler.



weekendgeek said:


> Instead of wearing out your keyboard fighting the good fight, how about you start working to buy the GPU's and then sell at MSRP?  I'll be your first customer.  I'd like a 6900XT and I'll pay you $999.  I'd like free shipping too.
> 
> Thanks.


How will I get pay for my time to find said graphics card. Have you bother to find that graphics card on your own time.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 8, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> I wrote some of the difference what made the two terms but some of it was deleted. A scapler is normally ticket sales person. A reseller is everything else but the tech word turned the word reseller into scapler.
> 
> 
> How will I get pay for my time to find said graphics card. Have you bother to find that graphics card on your own time.



I was replying to mouacyk - I am agreeing with you.


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 8, 2021)

trog100 said:


> the problem starts here with nvidia fixing a false (too good to be true) retail price for their cards.. what followed afterwards was inevitable..
> 
> they got peoples hope up and then failed to deliver.. one other thing is clear.. if anybody really wants to buy one of these cards they need to forget about nvidias bullsh-it price and ether pay the going price or go without..
> 
> trog


Ask for this thread to be locked plz. You're the OP. Time to move on.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 8, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Ask for this thread to be locked plz. You're the OP. Time to move on.


sorry its not something i am in favour of.. if you dont want to read it.. dont..

trog


----------



## Hankieroseman (Jan 8, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> I welcome our robot overloads.
> Skynet....its coming


Got my chip injected yesterday from Moderna Vaccine. In 28 days I'll have second dose and then bot-dom.

Straight To Hell


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 8, 2021)

gdallsk said:


> asking an arm and a leg for it is not fine.



Why not? In a healthy market, that will go away.

Today the market is not healthy. If you're either selling or buying now, you're condoning and supporting an unhealthy market.

Everything else is useless info nobody cares about - especially the idea that making a topic like this in such a way - with a 'he he' in the title even - should not be considered flamebait to begin with. As if we didn't already know @trog100  can't keep his hand on his wallet. Its nothing new. If it had costed 2000 he would still have stumbled over it by accident because why not he he

But hey, this is TPU and here we are at page 5.

/thread

(this is probably the saddest topic I've seen here lately btw - and yes, it beats the other nutcase topics we have currently)


----------



## claes (Jan 8, 2021)

Troll thread leads to trolling, /surprise


----------



## Toothless (Jan 8, 2021)

So we have some that feed scalpers, some that have no issue with gpu prices hitting twice MSRP, and some that refuse to feed the beast. I don't think it's trolling but heavy opinions.

I'm keeping my limbs tyvm.


----------



## claes (Jan 8, 2021)

No, it’s trolling. OP got their card, paid too much for it, and then went on the internet to see how jealous others are... We can pretend that this an ethical exercise, but if it were it would be hypothetical (should I buy/is it okay to buy?), not empirical (I made an ethical decision and invite your judgement).

OP is just here to gloat about their purchase and bait you into making judgements about them, which are not ethical questions (what is the ideal outcome of supply/demand?) but moral ones (did OP make a good decision?).

Don’t feed the trolls!


----------



## trog100 (Jan 8, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Why not? In a healthy market, that will go away.
> 
> Today the market is not healthy. If you're either selling or buying now, you're condoning and supporting an unhealthy market.
> 
> ...



that was the first bit of PC hardware i have bought in the last couple of years.. mind you i have wasted tons of money on other interests.. he he ..

i have some nice RC trucks some nice airguns and i have just solar/lithium powered my caravan.. for those in the US a caravan is an RV trailer..

i am retired and have bugger all else to do.. 

and for what its worth.. my small crypto stash has earned me around 25K in the last couple of weeks.. that did play a part in me hitting the buy button on the "scalper" 3080.. as i said at the beginning.. f-ck it why not..

trog


----------



## claes (Jan 8, 2021)

claes said:


> No, it’s trolling. OP got their card, paid too much for it, and then went on the internet to see how jealous others are... We can pretend that this an ethical exercise, but if it were it would be hypothetical (should I buy/is it okay to buy?), not empirical (I made an ethical decision and invite your judgement).
> 
> OP is just here to gloat about their purchase and bait you into making judgements about them, which are not ethical questions (what is the ideal outcome of supply/demand?) but moral ones (did OP make a good decision?).
> 
> Don’t feed the trolls!





trog100 said:


> that was the first bit of PC hardware i have bought in the last couple of years.. mind you i have wasted tons of money on other interests.. he he ..
> 
> i have some nice RC trucks some nice airguns and i have just solar/lithium powered by caravan.. for those in the US a caravan is an RV trailer..
> 
> ...


Like I said — this thread is just the OP gloating about their spare cash. Don’t feed the trolls.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 8, 2021)

trog100 said:


> that was the first bit of PC hardware i have bought in the last couple of years.. mind you i have wasted tons of money on other interests.. he he ..
> 
> i have some nice RC trucks some nice airguns and i have just solar/lithium powered by caravan.. for those in the US a caravan is an RV trailer..
> 
> ...



Glad you're happy buddy. Seems like that 3080 is really keeping you busy on TPU


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 8, 2021)

Regardless of trog's intentions for thread, there's a root dilemma for every potential buyer though.  Do you contribute to making enthusiast-class GPUs go the way of specialty sneakers, purses, and Apple products, where those buyers have had no choice nor sense but only to spend money.  They say... don't feed the trolls.  It's true as well for scalpers.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 8, 2021)

there is some irony here.. back when the 3080 card was announced i knew the 700-ish price was too cheap i knew the cards would be unobtainable right from the word go.. 

i also knew after a while the official price would go up to around 1000-ish.. 

the irony is.. if these cards had appeared priced around 1000-ish and were available to buy i would have bought one when they first came out.. 

bear in mind i was one of those people that paid 1150-ish for a 2080ti.. a new card that was 30% faster priced around 1000-ish would have seemed about right to me.. 

i recon the green eyed god is rearing its ugly head big time in this thread.. a sad reflection really.. 

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 8, 2021)

trog100 said:


> there is some irony here.. back when the 3080 card was announced i knew the 700-ish price was too cheap i knew the cards would be unobtainable right from the word go..
> 
> i also knew after a while the official price would go up to around 1000-ish..
> 
> ...



700 wasn't too cheap, you'll figure that out soon enough - the world didn't stop at Ampere. But I see where you're coming from and I think it is an honest assumption given the state of the market. Its the whole reason I didn't plan for anything. All bets are off right now.


----------



## rutra80 (Jan 8, 2021)

There are scalpers because there is a hole in the market where something is lacking. In place of that hole there should be: much more units produced, higher price, any care taken who it is being sold to. It is fault of nVidia/AMD that scalpers exist, and retailers' to much a lesser extent. Customers are not the ones who should fight scalping. nVidia/AMD should and maybe distributors/retailers. One could as well say "don't buy nVidia/AMD because they screwed the release".


----------



## HammerON (Jan 8, 2021)

This thread has run its course.


----------

